# Any ideas as to why mares not coming into season?



## Asha (11 June 2014)

Having problems with my 2 mares, neither of which is coming into season.

First mare has had two previous foals, and in good health. Caught first time both times. She did come into season, was inseminated, but failed to conceive. She had to be flushed out a few times and antibiotics, vet thinks she had a reaction to the extender. Should have come into season, but hasn't. So she is now on regumate.

Next mare is a maiden, she was scanned 2 weeks ago, and vet says we missed the opportunity to pg her, so had to wait for her to come into season. But nothing. So vet recommends regumate again. She's been scanned several times, and although has a large follicle, it just hasn't progressed.

Anyone had similar problems ? thanks


----------



## JanetGeorge (11 June 2014)

WHY has he put them on Regumate - that STOPS them coming into season.  Has he told you how long to keep them on it - if he HAS a thought!


----------



## Asha (12 June 2014)

Vet wants to restart the seasons, so has suggested putting them on regumate, first mare for 14 days,  2nd mare for 10 days. Then about 4 days after course finished they should have come back in season, does this sound right to you ?
Thanks


----------



## Equi (12 June 2014)

They will come in when they are ready too. Honestly too much messing about with them will be more disruptive. A few mares i know have had funny seasons this year cause of the weather. I would just leave well alone.


----------



## Spring Feather (12 June 2014)

This vet isn't a repro vet is he?  I would change vets if I were you.


----------



## Laafet (12 June 2014)

We put mares on to Regumate sometimes to get them going, a 10 day course (if I remember rightly) then stop, if that fails then they get Domperidone. Depending on what is happening then try a Zolodex inplant and we even tried accupuncture with drugs injected into certain sites.


----------



## Spring Feather (13 June 2014)

Laafet said:



			We put mares on to Regumate sometimes to get them going, a 10 day course (if I remember rightly) then stop, if that fails then they get Domperidone. Depending on what is happening then try a Zolodex inplant and we even tried accupuncture with drugs injected into certain sites.
		
Click to expand...

Surely not starting in the middle of June?  The breeding season will be over by the time the mare is off the drugs and in a position to come into heat again.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 June 2014)

Asha said:



			Having problems with my 2 mares, neither of which is coming into season.

First mare has had two previous foals, and in good health. Caught first time both times. She did come into season, was inseminated, but failed to conceive. She had to be flushed out a few times and antibiotics, vet thinks she had a reaction to the extender. Should have come into season, but hasn't. So she is now on regumate.

Next mare is a maiden, she was scanned 2 weeks ago, and vet says we missed the opportunity to pg her, so had to wait for her to come into season. But nothing. So vet recommends regumate again. She's been scanned several times, and although has a large follicle, it just hasn't progressed.

Anyone had similar problems ? thanks
		
Click to expand...

When my mare was 12  she did not come into season  so she was injected twice to try regulate her, she then went to stud and again she never came into season and had to be injected again.

  I guess like humans sometimes the sycle is effected by hormones and stress- weight, age  and such.

 Eventually the injections worked


----------



## Laafet (13 June 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Surely not starting in the middle of June?  The breeding season will be over by the time the mare is off the drugs and in a position to come into heat again.
		
Click to expand...

We are still going with some of our flat bred TBs, not sure about warmblood breeding season. Even if you went down the regumate route starting this week, she could be ready before the end of the month for covering for a May foal.


----------



## Spring Feather (13 June 2014)

Laafet said:



			We are still going with some of our flat bred TBs, not sure about warmblood breeding season. Even if you went down the regumate route starting this week, she could be ready before the end of the month for covering for a May foal.
		
Click to expand...

It might be different in the UK tbh, an end of May/beginning of June foal for me is not my favourite option.  I don't breed in July, any mares who are not pregnant by the end of June are left until the following year so we can play catch-up.


----------



## Asha (13 June 2014)

Laafet said:



			We put mares on to Regumate sometimes to get them going, a 10 day course (if I remember rightly) then stop, if that fails then they get Domperidone. Depending on what is happening then try a Zolodex inplant and we even tried accupuncture with drugs injected into certain sites.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply,  just what I wanted to hear x


----------



## Asha (13 June 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			It might be different in the UK tbh, an end of May/beginning of June foal for me is not my favourite option.  I don't breed in July, any mares who are not pregnant by the end of June are left until the following year so we can play catch-up.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean SP, as previously had my mare covered in April. It just hasn't worked out this time. I bought a foal last year that was born in June, and she is much further behind than what my others where. I'm sure it will even itself out eventually. My vet believes, that with our very unpredictable spring weather it's better to aim for an end of May/June foal. I will only be giving it one more go, and if it doesn't work for whatever reason will leave it until next year.


----------



## micramadam (13 June 2014)

Breeding season for warmbloods here begins in February and goes through till 31st August.


----------



## Spring Feather (13 June 2014)

Asha said:



			I know what you mean SP, as previously had my mare covered in April. It just hasn't worked out this time. I bought a foal last year that was born in June, and she is much further behind than what my others where. I'm sure it will even itself out eventually. My vet believes, that with our very unpredictable spring weather it's better to aim for an end of May/June foal. I will only be giving it one more go, and if it doesn't work for whatever reason will leave it until next year.
		
Click to expand...

We've had a very funny year here I have to say.  Winter went on for way too long and most of our foals were born in super-freezing conditions, not normal; it's usually well up into the high double celsius figures when ours are born.  I know a lot of people over here have had mares foal very very late with long gestation periods, and many have had trouble getting their mares to catch and hold.  Very strange year and hopefully not one to be repeated for a long time.  Good luck with trying again, I hope you are successful and see that little black dot soon!



micramadam said:



			Breeding season for warmbloods here begins in February and goes through till 31st August.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes stallions here are also often available for use right through to September.  It's just that not many mare owners use them this late in the year.  Most vets in my area cut off AIing 1st July, as for one thing, it's way too hot by then.


----------



## Equi (13 June 2014)

Its been very mild here in NI. We barely had frost this winter! Just tonnes upon tonnes of rain..


----------



## Rollin (13 June 2014)

If possible we aim for March/April foals.  Normally by June our grass is burned off, in this part of France, so I like the foals to get an early start.

I have a TB mare at the moment who seems not to have proper seasons.  Next week is our last chance.  Fortunatly her owner agrees we should not cover in July.

In her case I think the lack of proper seasons may be caused by her sad past.  She is a great grand daughter of Nijinksy destined for the butcher.  I wish she had come to me in April as she is enjoying life on this farm and in much better condition than when she arrived.

Fingers crossed for next week.


----------



## Asha (23 June 2014)

Just thought I'd give you a quick update.

Both mares finished the course of regumate last week, went to the vets today, and mare who had the haemorrhagic follicle still hasn't come into season. The follicle had regressed but not enough, one follicle is 51mm, so can't pg her. Other mare not in season either. So giving up this year, and will have a go next year now.

Fortunately stallion owner being very nice and has said I can transfer the covering to next year, and even to another mare if need be.

Let's see what next year brings x


----------



## Spring Feather (23 June 2014)

Aw that was what I feared, I'm sorry Asha, such a nuisance.  At least it should give you a bit of a head start next year.


----------



## Asha (23 June 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Aw that was what I feared, I'm sorry Asha, such a nuisance.  At least it should give you a bit of a head start next year.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Spring Feather. Here's to next year, although my daughters quite pleased though, as she's going to bring her back into work while her mare is recovering.


----------



## Rollin (23 June 2014)

I just thought I would add a bit on our tricky TB.  Purchased for 300 euros, I discovered last week that her sire also won the Derby, he was owned by the AGa Khan.

My own vet scanned her and suggested we start teasing on Wednesday morning.  On Tuesday evening, I noticed her coming up to the fence to talk to the stallion and thought she was coming into season.

Next morning at 9.00am she and he were very interested in each other, when we tried to cover at 11.30am she had lost interest.  Nothing again.  Second scan showed we had missed her.

The plan is to run her with the stallion.  We put them together for half an hour this morning.  Tonight she cried for him when we put them in separate but adjoining paddocks.  She is not cycling every three weeks either.

Send your H&H vibes for a good outcome. If we can catch her at the right moment I am sure it will be successful.


----------



## Asha (24 June 2014)

Rollin said:



			I just thought I would add a bit on our tricky TB.  Purchased for 300 euros, I discovered last week that her sire also won the Derby, he was owned by the AGa Khan.

My own vet scanned her and suggested we start teasing on Wednesday morning.  On Tuesday evening, I noticed her coming up to the fence to talk to the stallion and thought she was coming into season.

Next morning at 9.00am she and he were very interested in each other, when we tried to cover at 11.30am she had lost interest.  Nothing again.  Second scan showed we had missed her.

The plan is to run her with the stallion.  We put them together for half an hour this morning.  Tonight she cried for him when we put them in separate but adjoining paddocks.  She is not cycling every three weeks either.

Send your H&H vibes for a good outcome. If we can catch her at the right moment I am sure it will be successful.
		
Click to expand...

Sending you lots of vibes,  leaving her in a paddock with a stallion must give you every chance.  Good luck xx


----------

